# Leucomelas twitching



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

My leucomelas froglets seem to "twitch" right after they eat something. They'll shoot out their tongues and catch their prey, but once their tongue gets back in their mouth their sides (right under the bony part of their back) seem to contract and then expand very quickly. This is the only times they twitch, besides the toe twitching which is completely normal. I supplement them with Calcium + D3 and Herptivite daily. Is there anything wrong with them? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I think what you may be seeing is them contracting their stomach to "kill" the prey? Someone please correct me if I am wrong but I think it is perfectly normal.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I think we could call that swallowing.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha sorry guys, these are my first frogs and I'm just looking out for their health. Thanks for the input though!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

No worries Mitch. I think your frogs are alright!


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

My tincs all do that, I just assumed they were swallowing. When they were tiny froglets, they loved the big hydei's. I guess it takes a lot of muscle to swallow a fly that big.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing to be sorry about Mitch, this is how we learn.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't feel bad, Mitch. We all do it 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/53430-pooping.html


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

And the first time we saw our frogs shedding...

No worries.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> Don't feel bad, Mitch. We all do it
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/53430-pooping.html


Haha this is pretty funny.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

When I feed my tincs bean beetles, they practically break-dance.


----------

